# lennox hp defrost board codes



## chris culver

I have a lennox HP26 with a retrofit defrost control and no code ledger need to know what red and green status lights are


----------



## GeoAlex

*codes*

Not sure why the codes would change from old board to new board if the new board is for the same condenser. If you dont have the old codes maybe this will help


For original board:

LED 1, LED 2, Code Meaning
====================================
OFF OFF Board failure or no power to board
ON ON Board Failure
Flash ON High Pressure switch open
ON Flash Low Pressure switch open
On Off Pressure switch lockout

Alternating flashes means the unit is in short cycle delay
Synchronized flashing means normal operation, power to board, but no call for heating or cooling.


----------



## sprsun

Here is may help you! 
Red light is flashing quickly, and Green light is flashing slowly = Reversed polarity
What to do: Check electrical wiring.
Red light is flashing slowly, and Green light is flashing quickly = Low flame error.
What to do: Check the flame sense rod and flame sensor. Check the gas pressure.
Red light is flashing slowly, and Green light is solid = the High limit switch is open.
What to do: Check the furnace filter, check the blower wheel and ductwork.
Red light is off, and Green light is flashing slowly = Draft inducer or pressure switch failure.
What to do: Check the draft inducer; check the exhaust vent.
Red light is on, on, off and Green light is on, off, on = Circuit board failure.
What to do: Check the control panel or wiring.
Red and green lights alternating, flashing slowly = Flame failure
What to do: Check the pilot light or ignition sensor.
Red and green lights alternating, flashing quickly = Issue with voltage


----------

